# Tomcat - java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space



## rmacher01 (13. Jul 2015)

Hallo allerseits

Ich hoffe, mit meiner Frage hier richtig zu sein.

Folgendes Problem habe ich ...

Unser Tomcat wird offenbar angegriffen, wobei versucht wird, sich zuerst als 'admin' und danach als 'manager' anzumelden, jeweils 190 Versuche. Auszug aus der xxx-stderr.xxx.log Datei:


```
12-Jul-2015 18:00:15.291 WARNING [http-apr-80-exec-8] org.apache.catalina.realm.LockOutRealm.authenticate An attempt was made to authenticate the locked user "admin"
12-Jul-2015 18:00:15.775 WARNING [http-apr-80-exec-9] org.apache.catalina.realm.LockOutRealm.authenticate An attempt was made to authenticate the locked user "admin"
12-Jul-2015 18:00:16.260 WARNING [http-apr-80-exec-2] org.apache.catalina.realm.LockOutRealm.authenticate An attempt was made to authenticate the locked user "admin"
12-Jul-2015 18:00:16.744 WARNING [http-apr-80-exec-4] org.apache.catalina.realm.LockOutRealm.authenticate An attempt was made to authenticate the locked user "admin"
12-Jul-2015 18:00:17.228 WARNING [http-apr-80-exec-7] org.apache.catalina.realm.LockOutRealm.authenticate An attempt was made to authenticate the locked user "admin"
12-Jul-2015 18:00:17.713 WARNING [http-apr-80-exec-8] org.apache.catalina.realm.LockOutRealm.authenticate An attempt was made to authenticate the locked user "admin"
12-Jul-2015 18:00:22.572 WARNING [http-apr-80-exec-7] org.apache.catalina.realm.LockOutRealm.authenticate An attempt was made to authenticate the locked user "manager"
12-Jul-2015 18:00:23.057 WARNING [http-apr-80-exec-8] org.apache.catalina.realm.LockOutRealm.authenticate An attempt was made to authenticate the locked user "manager"
12-Jul-2015 18:00:23.557 WARNING [http-apr-80-exec-9] org.apache.catalina.realm.LockOutRealm.authenticate An attempt was made to authenticate the locked user "manager"
12-Jul-2015 18:00:24.025 WARNING [http-apr-80-exec-2] org.apache.catalina.realm.LockOutRealm.authenticate An attempt was made to authenticate the locked user "manager"
12-Jul-2015 18:00:24.478 WARNING [http-apr-80-exec-4] org.apache.catalina.realm.LockOutRealm.authenticate An attempt was made to authenticate the locked user "manager"
...
12-Jul
```

Wenn sich am Morgen der Hauptbenutzer anmeldet, funktioniert die Applikation eine Weile und danach kommt die Meldung:


```
13-Jul-2015 10:28:40.742 SEVERE [http-nio-8443-exec-10] org.apache.tomcat.util.net.NioEndpoint$SocketProcessor.doRun
java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.findBootstrapClass(Native Method)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.findBootstrapClassOrNull(ClassLoader.java:1070)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:414)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:412)
    at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:308)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:412)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:358)
...
```

Habe das Problem bereits vor einer Woche gehabt, wobei der Fehlermeldung wieder die Versuche vorausgingen, sich als 'admin' oder 'manager' anzumelden. Daraufhin habe ich den Speicher für Tomcat-Instanz erhöht (verdoppelt), in der Hoffnung, den Fehler so wegzubekommen. 

Die Applikation läuft inzwischen ca. ein Jahr und das Probelem habe ich erst vor einer Woche gehabt: wie gesagt, nach dem Versuch, sich wiederholt als 'admin' oder 'manager' anzumelden. 

Kann mir jemand hier helfen? Kann man diese Anfriffe irgendwie stoppen und, woran könnte es liegen, dass danach 'OutOfMemoryError' kommt? Denn, die Applikation ist danach nicht verfügbar und kann erst nach dem Neustart des Servers (Windows 12) wieder benutzt werden.

Vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis.


----------

